# Rennrad mit geradem Lenker?



## öcsi (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich trage mich ja schon seit längerem mit der Idee, zum MTB noch ein REnnrad zu kaufen. Grundlagentraining soll ja viel besser sein mit dem rennradl. Gestern hab ich zum ersten Mal eines ausprobiert, dem guten Händler sei Dank  Geile Sache, die Geschwindigkeit aber auch die Gleichmässigkeit. Nur das mit dem REnnlenker passt überhaupt nicht. In meinem Alter ist das mit dieser extremen Haltung gar nix fürs Kreuz.

Rennradl sind Neuland für mich, daher die Frage: kann man so ein Rennrad einfach auf einen "normalen" Lenker umbauen? Brems/Schalthebebelkombination sind ja etwas anders. Oder muss ich nach so einem "Hybrid-Bike" Ausschau halten?

Hab auch überlegt, mein CC Rennerle umzubauen, aber die Unterschiede sind denn doch zu gross.

Danke!

Öcsi


----------



## kawa (28. Juni 2006)

....Umbau beim RR lohnt nicht.....

wie wärs damit....noch ein Paar Barends dran...und an geht...

www.felt.de/felt06/05SPEED/sr71.php 

wenn dann auf jedenfall 2-fach!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WolArn (28. Juni 2006)

Rennrad mit geradem Lenker nennt man auch Fitnessbike. Und so eins möchte ich mir auch kaufen.  Mir ist der gerade Lenker, so wie ich den vom MBT gewohnt bin, lieber und sicherer. 
Ich zitiere dann einfach mal meinen Beitrag von heute aus einem anderen Forum. 


> Ich noch mal zum Thema "Fitnessbike".
> Das ist zwar kein Mountainbike, aber zumindest der gerade Lenker, die Schaltung, die Bremsen und die 3-fach Kurbel stammt vom MTB; ist halt 'nen schnellen MTB-Renner für die Straße.
> Inzwischen habe ich mehrere Fitnessbike im Netz gefunden, und mir einige auch bei Händlern hier in Köln angeschaut, oder da mal nachgefragt. Vom Giant über Fuji und Stevens, habe ich mich dann für das Highlight SL Road Race von *Cube* entschieden, und war eben bei einem Händler, der dieses Rad verkauft.
> Leider hatte der nur eins mit der Rg 56cm im Laden. Ich brauche aber 53cm. Also angezahlt und bestellt, und ob's in der Größe 53cm überhaupt noch lieferbar ist, werde ich erst die Tage erfahren. Wenn ja, muß ich eh 2 bis 4 Wochen warten.
> ...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (29. Juni 2006)

dann fass doch da rennrad nur in oberlenkerhaltung an, wieso sollte man auf einen rennlenker verzichten wenn er doch das gleiche kann wie ein gerader?


----------



## öcsi (29. Juni 2006)

na ja, selbst in "oberlenkerhaltung" ist das ja alles andere als bequem, sicher nicht so wie ein gerader Lenker mit richtigen Griffen. Und zum Bremsen und Schalten muß ich dann wieder nach vorne langen, den unteren Teil des Lenkers würde ich nie brauchen.

Danke insgesamt fürs erste feedback. Jetzt kann ich gezielter nach was schauen.

Öcsi


----------



## langlang (29. Juni 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Hab auch überlegt, mein CC Rennerle umzubauen, aber die Unterschiede sind denn doch zu gross.
> ...



Für Grundlagentraining langt das CC Rennerle Dicke. 
2 Optionen: 
1)alternativ einsetzbar als CC und Renner:
Gabel mit Lockout, 2ter Laufradsatz mit schmalen Slicks (z.b. Conti Grandprix)
oder falls du Scheiben hast Mavic City 28"   
2) ausschließlich Renner: 
Einbau einer Starrgabel, Umbau der Laufräder auf Slicks und Rennradkassette

2 hat meine Freundin in Edelausführung und das Bike ist gut bis 35-40 Km/H
Nachteil Windwiderstand bei hohem Tempo, das hast du aber bei einem Fitnessrad auch.
Vorteil durch 1.4 Slicks deutlich komfortabler und unanfälliger gegen Schlaglöcher als ein Rennrad.  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dubbel (29. Juni 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das mit dem REnnlenker passt überhaupt nicht. In meinem Alter ist das mit dieser extremen Haltung gar nix fürs Kreuz.


grundsätzlich sollte die bremsgriffhaltung am renner ungefähr vergleichbar sein mit der sitzposition auf dem mtb. 
was für nen renner bist du denn da gefahren?
extrem langer und/oder flacher vorbau dran?
evtl. zu groß?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> grundsätzlich sollte die bremsgriffhaltung am renner ungefähr vergleichbar sein mit der sitzposition auf dem mtb.



Was ich glatt zu bezweifeln wage. Die Bremsgriffe sind ja meist vom Oberlenker noch etwa 10cm weiter vorne. Wenn ich die heutigen Cruiser-MTB-Sitzpositionen betrachte, hätte man bei dem Tipp den RR-Oberlenker ja fast am Knie.... . IMHO ist die durchschnittliche Sitzpostion bei RR-Bremsgriffhalterung schon gestreckter als aufrecht auf dem MTB. Ich denke eher, dass der Oberlenker in etwa gleich weit vom Sattel entfernt sein soll, wie beim MTB.

Wie auch immer. Die gestrecktere Sitzposition ist ja nur ein Teil des Problems. RR-Brems-/Schaltgriffe sind schlecht zu greifen und für nicht mehr ganz junge ist die sog. Unterlenkerhalterung die reinste Tortur (wird deshalb also so gut wie nie gemacht). Die Überlegung, auf einen geraden Lenker zu wechseln ist grundsätzlich ja nicht falsch. Es gibt da einerseits spezielle Bikes wie z.B. dieses hier oder bei Campagnolo-Komponenten gibt es auch Brems-Schaltgarnituren für gerade Lenker. Möglichkeiten gibt es also durchaus. Ich persönlich habe auf einen Randonneurlenker gewechselt, (siehe hier), welcher flacher und weniger weit abfällt.


----------



## tjp (29. Juni 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, selbst in "oberlenkerhaltung" ist das ja alles andere als bequem, sicher nicht so wie ein gerader Lenker mit richtigen Griffen.


Ein gerader Lenker ist sehr schlechter als ein Rennlenker, da man die Hände unnatürlich verdrehen muß. Der entscheidene Punkt am Rennrad ist die Sattelüberhöhung, die kann man durch eine ungekürzte Gabel und einen anderen Vorbau verringern, da fährt sich das ganze auch bequemer.


----------



## jonker (29. Juni 2006)

@langlang 
und wär mir noch einen Tip geben kann.Mir geht es genau so wie dem Themen Starter.Nun bin ich aber auch der Meinung das mir ein LRS erst Mal genügen würde.Welcher ist den zu Empfehlen und was muss ich Beachten??? Ich habe ein Hardtail mit V-Brake (Avid SD7) .Was würdet Ihr kaufen mit welchem Reifen.Möchte gerne mit Freunden die Rennräder haben mitfahren!
Mfg


----------



## XTR (29. Juni 2006)

Mal abgesehen von Sinn und Unsinn einer solchen Aktion sollte man jedenfalls beachten dass die Klemmung am Rennradvorbau für gewöhnlich 26,0 mm Durchmesser hat, während nen MTB-Vorbau nur ne 25,4 mm Klemmung hat, man kann also in nen Rennradvorbau nicht einfach nen Mountainbikelenker bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netbiker (30. Juni 2006)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen von Sinn und Unsinn einer solchen Aktion sollte man jedenfalls beachten dass die Klemmung am Rennradvorbau für gewöhnlich 26,0 mm Durchmesser hat, während nen MTB-Vorbau nur ne 25,4 mm Klemmung hat, man kann also in nen Rennradvorbau nicht einfach nen Mountainbikelenker bauen...


Stimmt, allerdings hat das in der Praxis seltenst irgendeine Relevanz. Die 0,6mm kannst dir aufn Vorbau als Erinnerung draufschreiben. Weil es keinen Unterschied macht - ich fahren auf einem meiner Räder so und bis dato absolut problemlos!


----------



## XTR (30. Juni 2006)

Netbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, allerdings hat das in der Praxis seltenst irgendeine Relevanz. Die 0,6mm kannst dir aufn Vorbau als Erinnerung draufschreiben. Weil es keinen Unterschied macht - ich fahren auf einem meiner Räder so und bis dato absolut problemlos!



Das sollteste falls du mal die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen willst aber nicht dem Hersteller erzählen


----------



## öcsi (30. Juni 2006)

Ach ja, selbst Freund Händler hat gesagt dass mein Testrad einen verdammt langen Vorbau dran hatte (12cm glaub ich). Ich fahr noch mal ein anderes mit einem stark verkürzten. Mal sehen wie sich's dann anfühlt.
"Unterlenkerhalterung" ist Mörder. Jetzt weiß ich warum die RR'ler dopen. Um den Schmerz zu töten 

Öcsi


----------



## tjp (30. Juni 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen wie sich's dann anfühlt.


Achte auf die Sattelüberhöhung, die sollte nicht allzu groß (4-5cm) oder gar nicht vorhanden sein, wenn Du komfortabel fahren willst.


----------



## lulan (30. Juni 2006)

murksi purksi!!!!!!!!!!!

ein 25,4 mtb-lenker hat an 'nem 26,0 rennrad vorbau nix aber auch gar nix verloren. 6 zehntel sind in diesem fall eine entfernung von hier bis zum mond. 

hochlegiertes alu ist nicht sehr kaltverfomungsfreudig. der lenker klemmt entweder nur punktuell (vorne und hinten) und die klemmung kann sich mit der zeit lockern, der lenker passt sich dem vorbau an und wird ovalisiert oder die vorbauklemmung verformt sich entsprechend.

alle drei varianten sind absolut pfui. ablosuter obermurks, spannungen/ verformungen können im bereich der lenkerklemmung entstehen und die bruchgefahr steigt erheblich.

jeder maschinenbauer würde dir den kopf abreißen und in deinen hals *******n.

was man hier im forum an gefährlichen tips von selbst ernannten technikexperten hört, ist z.t. echt haarsträubend.


----------



## Katrin (2. Juli 2006)

Welche Vorschläge zur Komponentenwahl habt ihr bezüglich meiner Idee einen Rennradrahmen mit geradem Lenker aufzubauen. Wichtig für mich zu wissen, wie es mit der Kompatibilität von Bremsen und Schaltung aus dem MTB-Bereich aussieht.

Sorry, arbeite mich gerade in dieses Thema ein und freue mich über Anleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revon (3. Juli 2006)

Katrin schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vorschläge zur Komponentenwahl habt ihr bezüglich meiner Idee einen Rennradrahmen mit geradem Lenker aufzubauen. Wichtig für mich zu wissen, wie es mit der Kompatibilität von Bremsen und Schaltung aus dem MTB-Bereich aussieht.
> 
> Sorry, arbeite mich gerade in dieses Thema ein und freue mich über Anleitung.



Dual Pivot Rennradbremsen von Shimano und Campa benötigen den gleichen Seileinzug etwa wie Cantileverbremsen. Vbrake Hebel sind daher ungeeignet.
Am Rennrad kann man natürlich die Schalteinheit/shifter vom MTB nutzen und auch das dazugehörige Schaltwerk. Bei Shimano haben auch einige Rennradschaltwerke die gleiche Geometrie wie MTB Schaltwerke dieser Marke.

Einfach ist es, spezielle Komponenten für sogenannte speedbikes zu erwerben, die es von Campa (Stichwort: Flatbar Ergopower) und Shimano gibt. Lulans Tipps zum Lenker bitte beachten.


----------



## Netbiker (3. Juli 2006)

Katrin schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vorschläge zur Komponentenwahl habt ihr bezüglich meiner Idee einen Rennradrahmen mit geradem Lenker aufzubauen. Wichtig für mich zu wissen, wie es mit der Kompatibilität von Bremsen und Schaltung aus dem MTB-Bereich aussieht.
> 
> Sorry, arbeite mich gerade in dieses Thema ein und freue mich über Anleitung.


Es stellt sich mal die Frage, ob du die Bremsen beibehalten willst?

Wenn ja, dann nimm die Flatbarkomponenten von Shimano/Campagnolo! Das heißt im Konkreten den Flatbarbremshebel bzw. die Flatbarrapidfire. Dann brauchst noch einen Flatbarumwerfer (FD-R550, FD-R660, FD-R700) in Anlöt oder Schellenversion. Weiters je nachdem, ob du Triple oder 2-fach vorne fährst, ein langen/kurzes Schaltwerk. Da kannst ein normalen RR-Schaltwerk nehmen: 105er, Ultegra, DA oder Record, Chorus...
Weiters solltest dich von Anfang an klar sein, ob du 9 oder 10-fach fahren willst. Ich behaupte entgegen der Industrie-/Kommerz-Meinung, 9-fach reicht absolut. Zudem hält sich der Kettenverschleiß mehr in Grenzen, als bei 10-fach.
Wenn du die $§%§)$%-RR-Bremsen über Board werfen willst, dann schaut die Sache natürlich schon etwas anders aus. V.a. im Hinblick ob V-Brake oder Disc.

Ich habe schon zahlreiche Speedbikes aufgebaut, in den unterschiedlichsten Varianten: Disc, V-Brake, RR-Bremsen. Funken alle bis dato tadellos, manche haben schon >15.000km drauf.


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juli 2006)

Hab den Threat erst jetzt entdeckt. 
Hatte das selbe Problem, Jahrelang nur MTB gefahren und wollte mit den Kumpels auch mal Straße bolzen. Anfangs auf dem MTB mit zweitem Laufradsatz und 15mm Slicks, das hat ganz gut funktioniert, aber das mit dem zweitem Laufradsatz ist halt nicht so problemlos, nicht nur, dass man mit dem Verschleiß der Ritze aufpassen muss, auch musste ich immer die Bremse und Schaltung neu justieren. 
Darum habe ich mir letztem Herbst einen Flatbarracer (HighwavOne) von Marin geholt www.MarinBikes.com und damit jetzt 3000 km runter. Bin sehr zufrieden. Schalten und Bremsen viel besser und bei längeren Abfahrten, viel entspannter als auf dem Rennrad. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, es sind die gleichen Teile (Bremsbeläge, Kette 9-fach, Schalt- und Bremszüge,...) wie an meinem Hardtail, brauche also nicht doppelt Ersatzteile Bunkern. 
Ein weitere Vorteil vom Flatbarracer ist die größere Reifenfreiheit. Fahre momentan 23mm, aber auf Sizilien war ich über die 28mm Reifen froh und im Winter kommen 32mm Crossreifen drauf. 
Einziger Nachteil, ich hab noch keine Bremsbeläge gefunden, die gut mit den 550 Shimano Laufrädern harmonieren, die AVID und Shimano Beläge ziehen zum Teil richtig Späne aus der Felge  , wird wohl mal die roten KoolStop versuchen.

Gruß


----------



## crasher-mike (3. Juli 2006)

Also ehrlich gesagt ist mir das sehr suspekt, ein Speedbike mit geradem Lenker als Alternative zum Rennrad zu betrachten, um Grundlagenausdauer zu trainieren.

Beim Mountainbike nimmt man während der Fahrt, auf Grund des unterschiedlichen Geländes unterschiedliche Fahrtpositionen ein.

Beim Rennrad ermöglicht es der Lenker unterschiedliche Haltungen einzunehmen (ob Oberlenker, Unterlenker, an der Schaltbremskombi oder seitlich daran).

Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle 150km in einer starren aufrechten Haltung auf der Straße zu fahren...........zumal du auf der Straße stärker der Witterung und dem Wind ausgesetzt bist.

Auch die Sache mit der kurzen Testfahrt :
Zum einen muss das Rad passen und zum anderen ist das natürlich schon für die Muskelgruppen ungewohnt unterlenker zu fahren. Ich würd sagen leih dir nach Möglichketi ein Rad über das Wochenende aus, und gib dem klassischen Rennrad mal eine Chance.

MfG

Mike - der Rennrad und Mountainbike gleichermaßen gern fährt


----------



## WolArn (3. Juli 2006)

crasher-mike schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich gesagt ist mir das sehr suspekt, ein Speedbike mit geradem Lenker als Alternative zum Rennrad zu betrachten, um Grundlagenausdauer zu trainieren.
> 
> Beim Mountainbike nimmt man während der Fahrt, auf Grund des unterschiedlichen Geländes unterschiedliche Fahrtpositionen ein.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich RR-Fahrer unterwegs begegne, sitzen die immer aufrecht auf dem Rad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich glaube auch nicht, daß ich 150km am Stück fahren werde.


----------



## Katrin (3. Juli 2006)

Netbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Es stellt sich mal die Frage, ob du die Bremsen beibehalten willst?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann nimm die Flatbarkomponenten von Shimano/Campagnolo! Das heißt im Konkreten den Flatbarbremshebel bzw. die Flatbarrapidfire. Dann brauchst noch einen Flatbarumwerfer (FD-R550, FD-R660, FD-R700) in Anlöt oder Schellenversion. Weiters je nachdem, ob du Triple oder 2-fach vorne fährst, ein langen/kurzes Schaltwerk. Da kannst ein normalen RR-Schaltwerk nehmen: 105er, Ultegra, DA oder Record, Chorus...
> Weiters solltest dich von Anfang an klar sein, ob du 9 oder 10-fach fahren willst. Ich behaupte entgegen der Industrie-/Kommerz-Meinung, 9-fach reicht absolut. Zudem hält sich der Kettenverschleiß mehr in Grenzen, als bei 10-fach.
> ...



Habe einen limitierten Rahmen von Hot Chili bekommen, den ich mit neuen Komponenten bestücken möchte. In Richtung Komponentenwahl kann ich entsprechend euren Empfehlungen die Teile besorgen.


----------



## langlang (4. Juli 2006)

jonker schrieb:
			
		

> @langlang
> und wär mir noch einen Tip geben kann.Mir geht es genau so wie dem Themen Starter.Nun bin ich aber auch der Meinung das mir ein LRS erst Mal genügen würde.Welcher ist den zu Empfehlen und was muss ich Beachten??? Ich habe ein Hardtail mit V-Brake (Avid SD7) .Was würdet Ihr kaufen mit welchem Reifen.Möchte gerne mit Freunden die Rennräder haben mitfahren!
> Mfg




Hi,
nix besonderes, Standard LRS mit LX Nabe oder höherwertig, solltest du so um die 100,- EUR bekommen im Satz. Guck das du die gleiche Felgenbreite bekommst die du jetzt schon montiert hast, dann mußt du nix an den bremsen umstellen.
Rennradkassette 9-fach, 11-25, wenn du viel Power hast oder wenig Berge 11-21  
Reifen entweder Conti Sportcontact, sehr schmal, sieht aus wir Rennradreifen
oder z.B. Schwalbe Marathon,  hast mehr Dämpfung, rollt ähnlich gut, ist aber schwerer.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## langlang (4. Juli 2006)

Katrin schrieb:
			
		

> Habe einen limitierten Rahmen von Hot Chili bekommen, den ich mit neuen Komponenten bestücken möchte. In Richtung Komponentenwahl kann ich entsprechend euren Empfehlungen die Teile besorgen.




guckst du HIER
sind die Ftitnesskomponenten von Shimano für gerade Lenker, kannst du mit allen gängigen Rennradgruppen von Shimano kombinieren. 
IMHO reicht die 105,ich würde vorne Dreifach nehmen und hinten 13-27.
Alternativ kannst du auch vorhandene MTB Komponenten benutzen, sind größtenteils innerhalb der 9fach Familie kombinierbar,
also z.B. Brems-Schaltgriffe, Schaltwerk und V-Brakes vom MTB, Kurbelgarnitur, Umwerfer und Kassette vom RR.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## tjp (4. Juli 2006)

Katrin schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vorschläge zur Komponentenwahl habt ihr bezüglich meiner Idee einen Rennradrahmen mit geradem Lenker aufzubauen. Wichtig für mich zu wissen, wie es mit der Kompatibilität von Bremsen und Schaltung aus dem MTB-Bereich aussieht.



Ich halte den Gedanken für unsinnig, aber jeder muß selbst wissen was er da tut. Ich fahre mein Rad mit Flatbar faktisch nicht mehr seit dem ich mein Cyclocrosser habe, da mir der gerade Lenker zu unbequem ist.

Zum Thema Schaltung:
Entweder eine Shimano oder eine Campagnolo 9 oder 10fach Schaltung. Die Shimano 9fach kann man mit MTB-Komponenten kombinieren, aber das betrifft nur das Schaltwerk und die Kassette. Einziger Vorteil man kann hinten Kassetten verbauen die bis 34 Ritzel gehen, die Rennradkomponenten erlauben maximal 27 (von Shimano, von Miche u.a. gibt es 30 Ritzel, die mit den RR-Komponenten geschaltet werden können) bzw. 29 (Campagnolo).

Bei Campagnolo gibt es die Ergopower entweder für RR- und Canti-Bremsen oder eine Variante für V-Brakes, bei Shimano sind die Bremshebel seperat und man kann sie frei wählen.

Die MTB-Kassetten haben auf dem ersten Blick den Vorteil, daß sie mehr Übersetzungsbandbreite haben (11-34), aber so kleine Ritzel wie 11, 12 oder sogar 13 brauch man nicht mit den Standardkettenblätter >=52, das tritt man als Hobbyfahrer nie. Dafür haben die MTB-Kassetten "Löcher", so daß man mit diesen in der Ebene nicht unbedingt den idealen Gang findet. Eine 12-27 fährt sich daher in der Ebene sehr viel besser als 11-34. Am Berg ist  ein 3. Kettenblatt hilfreicher als eine großes Ritzel.

Die wichtigste Entscheidung: Was für eine Kurbel soll verbaut werden?
Von Mono, Standard (52-39), Kompakt (48-34, 50-34, 50-36) zu Dreifachkurbel (52-42-30, 50-39-30) reicht die Auswahl. _Die Kettenblattkombinationen sind nur die am häufigsten verbauten._

Ich persönlich würde zu einer 10fach Schaltung raten (Bei Campangolo Veloce oder die Shimano 105 mit SL-R770 Schalthebel und FD-R770/773 Umwerfer) in Kombination mit einer Kompaktkurbel mit 48-34 oder sogar 46-34 Kettenblättern und 12-27 oder 13-29 Ritzelpaket. Alle haltbaren RR-Gruppen bei Shimano sind mittlerweile auf 10fach umgestellt, Campagnolo wird im nächsten Modelljahr auch die Mirage auf 10fach umstellen. Eine Dreifachkurbel lohnt sich an einem Rad mit Flatbar nicht, da man mit so einem Rad eh nicht wirklich schnell fahren kann (48x12 reicht für Geschwindigkeiten größer 60km/h), der Luftwiderstand ist einfach zu groß. Und die Kompatkurbel bieten ähnlich kurze Übersetzungen wie eine Dreifachkurbel.

Die Bremse wird nach dem Rahmen ausgesucht, wenn es ein Cyclocrossrahmen oder ein spezieller Speedbike Rahmen ist passen Cantis oder V-Brakes ran, ansonsten kommen die normalen RR-Bremsen ans Rad. Von Campagnolo die passenden Ergopower nehmen bei Shimano entweder die BL-R440 (Canti- bzw. RR-Bremse) oder LX-Bremsgriffe (V-Brake).

Von einem Rahmen mit 135mm Hinterbau muß man abraten, da hier die Kette zu schräg läuft, das erhöht den Verschleiß. MTBs und RR haben eine andere Kettenlinie, die RR Ketten laufen sehr viel näher (im Extremfall ist der Unterschied >1cm) am Sitzrohr vorbei. Der Q-Faktor der RR-Kurbel ist ebenfalls besser.

An Laufräder reichen normale 105 Naben mit normalen RR-Felgen aus, das ist haltbar und überall zu reparieren, da das Thema Luftwiderstand bei einem Flatbar Rad eh kein Thema ist.


----------



## tjp (4. Juli 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weitere Vorteil vom Flatbarracer ist die größere Reifenfreiheit.


Ein Cyclocrossrahmen erlaubt normalerweise bis zu 35mm Reifen, einige auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjp (4. Juli 2006)

langlang schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ kannst du auch vorhandene MTB Komponenten benutzen, sind größtenteils innerhalb der 9fach Familie kombinierbar,


RR-Kettenblätter brauchen Umwerfer mit einem großen Käfig, mit einem MTB-Trekkingmodell für 48 Blätter geht das zuweilen (die kleinen für 44 Blätter passen nicht), aber bei einem neuem Rad sollte man das Basteln sein lassen und gleich passend einkaufen. Daher nur RR-Schalthebel (der rechte ist bei 9-fach zwar gleich, aber warum zwei unterschiedliche Schalthebel kaufen?) und RR-Umwerfer kaufen.


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juli 2006)

tjp schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gerader Lenker ist sehr schlechter als ein Rennlenker, da man die Hände unnatürlich verdrehen muß. ....


HÄH  
Schon mal was von BarEnds gehört?  
Finde einen geraden Lenker wesentlich bequemer und mit BarEnd bietet er auch eine Vielzahl von Griffvarianten. Aber das ist sicher eine Vorliebe von mir. 
Aber total daneben ist am Rennlenker die Erreichbarkeit von Bremsen und Schaltung.   Eine Notbremsung bekomme ich beim Flatbarracer wesentlich schneller hin als beim Renner, wo ich meist erst von der Oberlenkerhaltung in die Unterlenkerhaltung wechseln muss.
Und wenn wir schon bei unnatürlich sind, wie nennst Du dann die Haltung, die man bei langen und steilen Passabfahrten einnimmt?  Bei denen man den Rennlenker in die Unterlenkerposition greifen muss um genügend Bremspower zu bekommen und den Hals dauernd überstreckt nach oben reckt, um die nächste Kurve mitzubekommen. 
Bin einmal das Stilfser Joch und Sella Runde mit einem Rennrad gefahren, das macht einfach keinen Spaß. 
Das Beste war, als ich nach einem Pass in Unterlenkerhaltung durch eine Unterführung schoss und beim Lichtwechsel ein Loch übersehen hab, da hat es mir fast den Lenker aus der hand geschlagen, mit einem geraden Lenker hat man da die Lage besser im Griff. 
Rennlenker gibt es meines erachten eh nur noch, weil die UCI andere Lenkerformen für Straßenrennen nicht zulässt. 

Gruß


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juli 2006)

tjp schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Cyclocrossrahmen erlaubt normalerweise bis zu 35mm Reifen, einige auch deutlich mehr.


Das stimmt, find ich ich auch einen echten Vorteil für Cross- und Flatbarrahmen.


----------



## langlang (5. Juli 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> HÄH
> Schon mal was von BarEnds gehört?
> Eine Notbremsung bekomme ich beim Flatbarracer wesentlich schneller hin als beim Renner, wo ich meist erst von der Oberlenkerhaltung in die Unterlenkerhaltung wechseln muss.
> Gruß



Das will ich sehen, das du von den Barends aus schneller an den Bremsen bist  



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Rennlenker gibt es meines erachten eh nur noch, weil die UCI andere Lenkerformen für Straßenrennen nicht zulässt.



Meines Erachtens gibt es sie noch da sie auf langen Strecken deutlich bequemer sind als jeder Flatbar, viel mehr Griffvariationen, selbst wenn du Barends montierst.



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, find ich ich auch einen echten Vorteil für Cross- und Flatbarrahmen..



Du willst also kein Rennrad fahren, ein Rennrad zeichnet sich durch einen unnachgiebigen Rahmen, sehr hohe Steifigkeit der Anbauteile,
nicht zu breite Reifen und einen Rennlenker aus.

Das ist doch o.k.
Deswegen aber mit aller Gewalt versuchen Rennräder schlecht zu machen ist  

Fahr dein WohlfühlBequemüberAlles Fahrrad und gut ist.  
Aber versuch nicht deine Radvorstellung als das "bessere" Rennrad darzustellen, deine Radvorstellung hat mit Rennrad so viel zu tun
wie  ein Baumarktfully mit Mountainbiken.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juli 2006)

langlang schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich sehen, das du von den Barends aus schneller an den Bremsen bist


Klar brauch ich von den BarEnds zu den Bremsen so lang wie vom Griff an den Bremshebeln zu den selbigen, und wenn ich freihändig fahr noch länger. 
Aber am Flatbar bin ich aus den meisten Positionen, schneller an den Bremsen als aus den gängigen Positionen beim Racer. 



			
				langlang schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens gibt es sie noch da sie auf langen Strecken deutlich bequemer sind als jeder Flatbar, viel mehr Griffvariationen, selbst wenn du Barends montierst.


Da sprichst Du sicher aus Erfahrung. 
Meine sehen anderst aus. Selbst nach Trainingslagern und langenTouren keine Verspannungen oder andere Probleme.  
Allerdings hatte ich auch beim Rennlenker keine großen Problem, außer eben bei besagten lange Passabfahrten, die starken Nackenschmerzen  .



			
				langlang schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst also kein Rennrad fahren, ein Rennrad zeichnet sich durch einen unnachgiebigen Rahmen, sehr hohe Steifigkeit der Anbauteile,
> nicht zu breite Reifen und einen Rennlenker aus.


Genau, da es auch Flatbarracer gibt, die alles das besitzen aber eben einen geraden Lenker.
Aber Racer bleibt Racer, ob mit gebogenem oder geradem Lenker.



			
				langlang schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen aber mit aller Gewalt versuchen Rennräder schlecht zu machen ist


Nein, wie kommst Du den darauf?  
Hab nur auf die Behauptung reagiert, dass gerade Lenker unnatürlich und unbequem sind.
Das kann jeder sehen wie er will, ich finde sie nun mal bequemer und sicherer. Das ist meine Meinung, Du siehst das anderst. 

Gruß


----------



## Katrin (5. Juli 2006)

Hey Danke für die vielen Tipps!  

Die entsprechenden Komponenten werde ich mir mal in meinem Bikeshop zeigen lassen. Laufräder habe ich bereits (MAVIC Ksyrium SL SSC). Ich taste mich langsam ran.


----------



## Revon (6. Juli 2006)

Bei langen Abfahrten muß man doch nicht aus der Unterlenkerhaltung heraus bremsen. Das geht auch, indem man von oben die Bremshebel umfasst. Ich fahre auch MTB und Rennrad, beides schon sehr lang und auf langen Touren ist der Rennlenker mit seinen Variationsmöglichkeiten klar im Vorteil. Nicht umsonst fahren Radonneure und andere Langstreckler Rennlenker.
Man kann sich auch Crosszusatzhebel auch froglegs genannt an den Oberlenker anbauen, wenn man das gern so hätte...


----------



## crasher-mike (6. Juli 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber total daneben ist am Rennlenker die Erreichbarkeit von Bremsen und Schaltung.




Beim Rennrad ist das (abgesehen beim Gruppe fahren) auch nicht nötig.
Ich musste noch nie eine Notbremsung auf dem RR machen, weil die Strecken einfach gut überschaubar sind. Meine Belege fahre ich jetzt seit circa 4 Jahren.



> Bin *einmal *das Stilfser Joch und Sella Runde mit einem Rennrad gefahren, das macht einfach keinen Spaß.



Sonst schliesse ich mich tjp an



> Ich halte den Gedanken für unsinnig, aber jeder muß selbst wissen was er da tut.



und wünsch allen spaß beim "radeln" - womit auch immer.


----------



## tjp (6. Juli 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Da sprichst Du sicher aus Erfahrung.


Wenn ich einen geraden Lenker benutze, dann gibt es nach kurzer Zeit (10-20km) Schmerzen im Handgelenk, Barends sind grausam. Besser ist ein gebogener Tourenlenker, bei dem treten die Probleme mit den Handgelenken nicht auf.


> Allerdings hatte ich auch beim Rennlenker keine großen Problem, außer eben bei besagten lange Passabfahrten, die starken Nackenschmerzen  .


Zu kleine Hände? Ich habe keine Probleme die Bremsgriffe von oben zu greifen und eine Vollbremsung zu machen, desweiteren habe ich noch Crossbremshebel am Rad, die ich aber so gut wie nie nutze.



> Aber Racer bleibt Racer, ob mit gebogenem oder geradem Lenker.


Ein Rennrad ist dafür gemacht Rennen fahren zu können, mit einem Flatbarrad darf man es nicht.


> Das kann jeder sehen wie er will, ich finde sie nun mal bequemer und sicherer.


Da gehörst Du einer Minderheit an, die meisten haben mit diesen geraden Lenker ihre Probleme. Die Vorliebe für den geraden Lenker kommt daher, daß viele ihn halt vom MTB kennen. Im ersten Moment ist der Rennbügel etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, das Rad lenkt sich anders. Da wollen viele halt den vertrauten Lenker. Nur gibt es einige die ihr Flatbarrad anschließend auf einen Rennlenker umrüsten wollen.

Wenn man einen Rennbügel nicht mag, gibt es noch den Klassiker französischer Trainingsbügel. Der ist bequemer als ein MTB Besenstillenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öcsi (6. Juli 2006)

Ah ja, wie erwartet gibt es viele Meinungen. Ich muß mir meine erst noch bilden 
Also eine weitere, ausgiebigere testfahrt mit einem RR ist noch geplant. Das sollte passen, vor allem aber wird der Vorbau deutlich kürzer sein. Dann sehen wir mal. Allerdings gebe ich zu dass ich skeptisch bin. Mein Rückgrat ist etwas vorgeschädigt, das allein macht mich schon vorsichtig. Der Rennlenker ist sicher Gewohnheitssache da ja die unterschiedliche Geometrie andere Muskeln anderes beansprucht als beim MTB. Nur: Das strassenrad wird absolut die no. 2 sein, das hauptaugenmerk bleibt auf dem MTB. Rennen werde ich sicher keine fahren. Höchstgeschwindigkeit spielt schon gleich gar keine Rolle. Was also spricht für einen Rennlenker? Im übrigen meine ich mit geradem Lenker kein linealgerades Rohr sondern schon einen leicht gekröpften mit Barends und gescheiten Griffen.

Naja, jetzt warten wir erst mal die Testfahrten ab. Am Wochenende solls ja wettermäßig einigermaßen werden.

Öcsi


----------



## Edith L. (6. Juli 2006)

Also, ich hab auch so'n "Rad" mit geradem und eingekürztem Lenker nebst Barends!

Griffvarianten ergeben sich dadurch mannigfaltig. 

Auch keine Probs damit über 200 km zu fahren.

Der Rahmen hat Aufnahmen für V-Brake und V-Brakes sind echt ein Vorteil gegenüber den Rennradbremsen! 

Ja, ich hatte auch schon ein Rennrad und erlaube mir den Vergleich!

Vorteil beim RR-Lenker ist, das die Oberkörperhöhe durch verschiedene Griffpositionen vom Oberlenker bis zum Unterlenkler "abgesenkt" werden kann, vllt ein Vorteil wenn es gegen den Wind geht.

Da mein Lenker aber tief liegt, irgendwo zwischen Oberlenker- und Unterlenkerhaltung beim RR ist das sowieso wenig relevant.

Bestückt mit enger 9-fach Ultegra Cassette und grösseren Kettenblättern an der MTB-Kurbel, geht das Ding dann auch in hohe Speedbereiche.

Man muss natürlich ein gesundes EGO haben, wenn man verächtlich dreinschauenden RR-Fahrer begegnet. 

Die unterschätzen einen aber zu oft, so macht das Spiel dann richtig Spass! 

Denn nur auf nem RR sitzen macht ja noch nicht schnell!


----------



## hans-albert (6. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich hab den Thread gerade gefunden und geb auch mal meinen Sen... äh, meine persönlichen Erfahrungen dazu.

Ich hab ebenfalls Rückenprobleme. Der Randonneur fällt für mich daher wegen Rücken und Nacken aus. Auch in der Obenlenkerposition, denn erstens ist er schmäler als ein MTB-Lenker und zweitens an den Enden rund, so dass man noch weniger weit aussen greifen kann. Auch die erhältlichen Zusatzbremshebel nutzen mir daher nichts. Ich hab vor Jahren schon einige wenige tausend Kilometer RR gefahren, daher weiss ich es aus eigenem Ausprobieren.

Ich habe mein "Flatbar-Bike" selbst zusammengestellt und aufgebaut.

Ein RR-Rahmen, den ich günstig haben konnte, erlaubt 25er Reifen, und das reicht mir gerade so. 

Hinten eine HS66 Zange, die lässt sich mit einem HS33-Griff bedienen.

Vorne eine Magura Louise mit 180er Scheibe, wegen meinem Gewicht, und da ich auch in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Ausserdem bin ich an anständige Bremsen gewöhnt.

Eine MTB-Federgabel mit knüppelhartem Federsatz oder eine stramm aufgepumpte Luftfedergabel, da passt der 25er Reifen noch sauber durch (dicke 26"er Schlappen sind größer als dünne 28"er), und die Höhe der Cantisockel ist mir egal, ich fahre vorne ja 'ne Disc. Der Federweg beträgt noch knappe 3-4cm, das reicht für die Straße. Wichtig ist, dass auch der Ausfederweg (und nicht nur der Einfederweg) begrenzt wird oder die Standrohre durch die Brücke gesteckt werden, sonst kommt der Rahmen vorne zu hoch und kann bei einer Gefahrenbremsung brechen.

Schalthebel sind die SL-R440

Umwerfer der Ultegra für Flatbar, aber auch der Tiagra ist wunderbar. Er sieht dem alten XT verteufelt ähnlich.

Dreifach Ultegra Octalink vorne mit 26 -39-53 (das 26er ist vom alten MTB-Standard, das passt auf die Rennradkurbel)

Achtfach MTB/RR Cassettenmix 14-15-16-17-19-21-24-28 mit feiner Abstufung im Hauptbereich und etwas grober (dafür aber kurz untersetzt) am Berg wegen der Knie. Auf <14 habe ich verzichtet, Bergrunter bei über 60 Sachen noch mittreten zu können ist mir nicht so wichtig.

Das Schaltwerk ist vom MTB mit langem Käfig, da hatte ich noch eines in der Kiste. Es kann laut Datenblatt 43 Zähne Differenz. Der Umwerfer ist um ganze vier Zähne überreizt, aber er tut es.

Und, da das Gewicht bei mir nun wirklich nicht zählt, auch noch eine gute Federsattelstütze, ebenfalls recht straff eingestellt.

Da ich kein Rennen damit gewinnen will, dafür aber schmerzfrei (und schneller als mit den Stollen) über Asphalt rollen kann, ist das für mich eine optimale Zusammenstellung. Aber halt eine ziemliche Geschmacksache, daher auch hier nicht zur Diskussion gestellt, sondern nur bekannt gegeben .

Grüße
"hans-albert"


----------



## räder (6. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> grundsätzlich sollte die bremsgriffhaltung am renner ungefähr vergleichbar sein mit der sitzposition auf dem mtb.
> was für nen renner bist du denn da gefahren?
> extrem langer und/oder flacher vorbau dran?
> evtl. zu groß?



Grundsätzlich? Na das sag mal nem Strassenrenner


----------



## WolArn (6. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,
schön das hier immer mehr Pro-gerader Lenker posten. 



			
				öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Rennen werde ich sicher keine fahren. Höchstgeschwindigkeit spielt schon gleich gar keine Rolle. Was also spricht für einen Rennlenker? Im übrigen meine ich mit geradem Lenker kein linealgerades Rohr sondern schon einen leicht gekröpften mit Barends und gescheiten Griffen.
> 
> Öcsi


Ja, Du sagst es. Und Rennen fahren diese Hobby- bzw. Schönwetter-RR-Fahrer bestimmt auch nicht, aber ein RR-Lenker muß es sein.  

RR-Lenker, wie auch der gerade Lenker, sind mir aber auch zu dünn; ein Grund warum mir da die Hände schmerzen. An meinem MTB habe ich aber "vernünftige" Griffe montiert, solche ergonomisch geformte Griffe, wo der Handballen aufliegt. Damit fahre ich auch längere Touren schmerzfrei. ...und wie kann ich solche am RR-Lenker montieren?  


			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> dann fass doch da rennrad nur in oberlenkerhaltung an, wieso sollte man auf einen rennlenker verzichten wenn er doch das gleiche kann wie ein gerader?


 An einem RR-Lenker kann ich nicht nur diese ergonomisch geformten Griffe montieren, der ist nämlich auch in der Oberlenkerhaltung gerade; ein "gerader Lenker" ist aber gebogen!  In der Regel 8°; es gibt aber auch stärker gebogene "gerade Lenker". 





> Sportmediziner empfehlen eine stärkere Biegung des Lenkers nach hinten um einen geraden Übergang von Unterarm zur Hand zu erreichen. Durch die 16° Biegung wird das Handgelenk weniger überstreckt, die Blutversorgung der Hand verbessert sich, die Gefahr von eingeschlafenen und tauben Fingern wird minimiert.



Und diese Ergo-Griffe würde ich auch sofort am Lenker vom Fitnessrad montieren, wenn ich denn mal eins bekomme. Das leichte "SL Road Race" von Cube in der Größe 53cm, ist wahrscheinlich leider nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen; hab schon bei drei Händlern angefragt.  Und jetzt bin ich mir auch schon am überlegen, mir selbst ein "Rennrad mit geradem Lenker" aufzubauen, und zwar mit solch einem Cross-Rahmen, incl. der klassischen starren Gabel (Carbon), und Sockel für V-Brakes.
Ich würde dann auch nicht unbedingt 10fach fahren wollen, weil man nur bis 9fach 'nen Drehschaltgriff bekommt, und solch einen möchte ich auch nicht mehr vermissen. (die teuren und sehr leichte Fitnessbikes haben alle 10fach, will man 9fach, muß man ein "billigeres" nehmen, und da, bis auf die "Absolute" von Fuji, den Drehgriff selber montieren )



			
				XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen von Sinn und Unsinn einer solchen Aktion sollte man jedenfalls beachten dass die Klemmung am Rennradvorbau für gewöhnlich 26,0 mm Durchmesser hat, während nen MTB-Vorbau nur ne 25,4 mm Klemmung hat, man kann also in nen Rennradvorbau nicht einfach nen Mountainbikelenker bauen...


 Man könnte aber ,nen MTB-Vorbau montieren, oder gibt's da auch wieder verschiedene Durchmesser?


----------



## Lennart (6. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjp (7. Juli 2006)

WolArn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> schön das hier immer mehr Pro-gerader Lenker posten.


Es gibt eine Rubrik Trekking-Räder, dort gehört dieser Thread mittlerweile hin.



> ...und wie kann ich solche am RR-Lenker montieren?


Gar nicht, dafür nimmt man einen speziell geformten Lenker (u.a. 3T bietet sowas an), die werden nur selten verbaut, da die Mehrheit mit dem klassischen Rennbügel besser zu recht kommt.



> Man könnte aber ,nen MTB-Vorbau montieren, oder gibt's da auch wieder verschiedene Durchmesser?


Trekking und MTB Vorbauten haben 25,4mm Klemmung, Rennräder 25,8mm oder 26,0mm; Oversize Klemmung üblicherweise 31,8mm (sowohl MTB wie RR).


----------



## tjp (7. Juli 2006)

WolArn schrieb:
			
		

> ein "gerader Lenker" ist aber gebogen!  In der Regel 8°; es gibt aber auch stärker gebogene "gerade Lenker".


So langsam platzt mir der Kragen! Was soll dieser Schwachsinn!

Ein MTB Lenker hat maximal 5-8° Kröpfung und auf keinen Fall mehr. DAS IST EIN GERADER LENKER. Tourenlenker, französischer Trainingsbügel u.a. sind gebogen, das ist ja gerade das was die klassischen Lenkerformen von einem MTB-Lenker unterscheidet. An den Speed-/Fitnessbikes sind MTB-Lenker verbaut. Jetzt muß ich mir hier anhören, daß die geraden Lenker unergonomisch sind. Was sage ich denn die ganze Zeit? Liest hier jemand auch das, was man schreibt, durch?

Wer ein komfortables Rad sucht mit dem man schnell fahren kann, soll sich einen klassischen Halbrenner oder ein Sporttourenrad zulegen, dann auf das läuft das hinaus was ihr hier an die Räder montieren wollt. Und hört endlich auf solche Räder als Rennräder zu bezeichnen. Es sind keine!

Damit man komfortabel auf einem Halbrenner sitzt muß die Geometrie etwas anders sein, als bei einem Rennrad. Typisch sind die etwas breiteren Reifen, das etwas längere Oberrohr (auch das unterscheidet besagte Räder von einem Rennrad) und die anderen Bremsen.

Entweder wollt ihr ein Rennrad, dann akzeptiert sie wie sie sind, oder kauft euch besagten Räder, aber dann gehört die Diskussion darüber nicht mehr in die Rubrik Rennräder, da sind alles Tourenräder mit denen man schnell fahren kann. Dieser neumodische Schnickschnack, den man als Trekkingräder verkauft sind nicht für das schnelle fahren von Touren vornehmlich auf Straßen gemacht. Aber früher war das mal anders: siehe Halbrenner und Randonneure.


----------



## Edith L. (7. Juli 2006)

Ironiemodus an schrieb:
			
		

> @tjp
> Ich dachte immer der Begriff Fitnessrad ist deshalb geschaffen worden, damit die RR-Fahrer nicht sagen müssen: "Schei§§e, bin heute von nem Tourenrad verblasen worden!"
> 
> [Quote/Ironiemodus aus]


----------



## Tobsn (7. Juli 2006)

tjp schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam platzt mir der Kragen! Was soll dieser Schwachsinn!



Was sagst Du wohl dazu, dass ich auf dem Rennrad und Flatbarracer immer mit MTB-Schuhen, Camelbag und Helm mit Visier unterwegs bin, Kumpel von mir sogar mit Shorts.    

Ich zähle auf jeden Fall meinen FlatbarRacer weiterhin zu den Rennrädern, da alles auf schnell und effizient getrimmt ist.


----------



## crasher-mike (8. Juli 2006)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur: Das strassenrad wird absolut die no. 2 sein, das hauptaugenmerk bleibt auf dem MTB. Rennen werde ich sicher keine fahren.
> 
> Öcsi



Das dachte ich auch mal, mittlerweile sind meine Räder gleichberechtigt 


Ansonsten ist es teilweise echt albern, was hier gepostet wird. Wenn jemand sagt, das er "einmal" eine RR-Tour gemacht hat, und das war nichts.

Ich mein ich hab auch "einmal" auf nem Surfbrett gestanden und muss sagen, das war ne echt wacklige Angelegenheit.

Ich habe "einmal" als Kind auf nem Rad ohne Stützräder gesessen - das war auch nichts - viel zu wackelig.

Nein, mal im ernst ich habe einen internationalen Surfschein und Radfahren kann ich mittlerweile auch meißtens ohne Stützräder, aber : 

die erste Fahrt, war ich beschäftigt damit ein Gefühl für das Schalten und das finden der richtigen Gänge zu bekommen.

Und bitte, sofern noch jemand etwas abfälliges über Rennradbremsen postet bitte ich um konstruktive Kritik. Ich bin echt kein großer Schrauber, aber wenn ich eine RR-Bremse mit einer V-Brake vergleiche muss ich doch nicht lange überlegen, welche Bremse auf Grund ihrer Bauweise steifer ist und somit bessere Verzögerungswerte erzielt.

P.S. ich werde bald einen Thread eröffnen : Mountainbike mit Rennbügel


----------



## WolArn (8. Juli 2006)

crasher-mike schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. ich werde bald einen Thread eröffnen : Mountainbike mit Rennbügel


 ...und das gab es auch schon mal. Da ist mal wer mit 'nem MTB mit Rennbügel und schmalen 26"-Reifen Rennen gefahren.   



			
				tjp schrieb:
			
		

> Ein MTB Lenker hat maximal 5-8° Kröpfung und auf keinen Fall mehr.


 Ich hatte nur das wiedergegeben, was ich woanders gefunden, bzw. gelesen hatte.



			
				tjp schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muß ich mir hier anhören, daß die geraden Lenker unergonomisch sind. Was sage ich denn die ganze Zeit? Liest hier jemand auch das, was man schreibt, durch?


Was ich mit meiner Post sagen wollte, die Oberlenkerhaltung beim RR ist noch unergonomischer, weil 0° Kröpfung!  



			
				tjp schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ein komfortables Rad sucht mit dem man schnell fahren kann, soll sich einen klassischen Halbrenner oder ein Sporttourenrad zulegen, dann auf das läuft das hinaus was ihr hier an die Räder montieren wollt. Und hört endlich auf solche Räder als Rennräder zu bezeichnen. Es sind keine!


Alles was wie ein RR aussieht, also u.a. 28" Laufräder mit schmalen Sliks hat, ist für mich ein Rennrad, egal wie der Lenker aussieht. Und dazu gehört das Fitnessbike. Komfortabel ist das aber auch nicht, und aufrecht sitzen tu man da auch nicht. Bianchi z.B. baut Fitnessbikes die bis auf den "geraden" Lenker mit den typischen Brems-Schaltgriffen vom MTB, wie   Rennräder aussehen. Die haben auch die 2fach-Kurbel und noch nicht mal V-Brakes. Weiß aber jetzt nicht, ob da richtige RR-Rahmen genommen werden.


Nun kann ich das "SL Road Race" von Cube in der Größe 53cm abhaken, weil es nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, und mir selber was aufbauen lasse ich lieber mal. Deshalb bin ich wieder zum Händler in meiner Nähe gegangen und habe mir das "Absolute 1.0" von Fuji bestellt. Das ist etwa 1kg schwerer und hat etwas breiter Reifen als das von Cube, was vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht ist, wenn man oft durch die Stadt muß, und auf schlechten Straßen und Radwegen fahren muß. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich überhaupt 'nen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied merke, von 28-622 auf "Alex AKX-R1.0" (Fuji), zu den etwas schmaleren "Schwalbe Stelvio light" auf "Mavic Aksium" (Cube).
Und dann lasse ich den Lenker kürzen und Ergo-Griffen kommen daran. Außerdem werden die Schaltgriffe gegen Drehschaltgriffe getauscht. Und weil es keinen Drehgriff für 10fach (105) gibt, lasse ich die 10fach Kasette gegen eine 9fach tauschen. Alles andere, also die Schaltung, der Umwerfer und die Kette bräuchte man nicht zu wechseln, meinte der Händler, der übrigens selber Rennen fährt und Ahnung davon haben müßte. Aber bei den Shimanos 9fach-Kasetten lese ich immer wieder, daß diese für 10fach-Ketten nicht geeignet sind.  Ich muß deshaslb am Montag noch mal dahin; Dienstag Nachmittag könnte ich es abholen. Einen Tacho, eine Tasche für Schlauch und Flickzeug und 'ne Luftpumpe kommt auch noch dran. Dann fehlen nur noch Helm und Schuhe.


----------



## bofh (8. Juli 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zähle auf jeden Fall meinen FlatbarRacer weiterhin zu den Rennrädern, da alles auf schnell und effizient getrimmt ist.


Das ist ein Oxymoron.
Begründung: Wär alles an Deinem Rad auf schnell und effizient getrimmt, würdest Du sowas fahren:





Dein Rad sieht aber anders aus.

Q.e.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## WolArn (8. Juli 2006)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Oxymoron.
> Begründung: Wär alles an Deinem Rad auf schnell und effizient getrimmt, würdest Du sowas fahren:
> http://www.ridley-bikes.com/images/zoom/cronus.jpg
> Dein Rad sieht aber anders aus.
> ...


 Klar, aber wie teuer ist denn so etwas?
Je effizienter getrimmt, und so teurer und auffälliger das Rad.


----------



## bofh (9. Juli 2006)

WolArn schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, aber wie teuer ist denn so etwas?
> Je effizienter getrimmt, und so teurer und auffälliger das Rad.


Das war nicht die Frage.
Abgesehen davon: beim Roseversand bist Du mit deren Eigenmarke ab ca. 1700  dabei: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=8096

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## crasher-mike (9. Juli 2006)

WolArn schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, aber wie teuer ist denn so etwas?
> Je effizienter getrimmt, und so teurer und auffälliger das Rad.



Ja, das ist wirklich keine Frage des Preises. Es ging darum zu optimieren. Allerdings hättest du / hätte man an dem Rad im Alltag wenig Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öcsi (9. Juli 2006)

Äh ja, ich nochmal. 
Also wie so ein Rad heißt ist mir ehrlich gesagt sch----egal. Es muß Spaß machen, darum geht's. 

Also jetzt am Wochenden noch mal zwei Testfahrten mit nem RR. Heißt so, ist wohl auch eins. (Specialized Allez). Diesmal mit sehr kurzen Vorbau und die Geometrie ist vielleciht auch ein bißchen anders gegenüber dem Kona das ich zuerst gefahren bin. Auf jeden Fall eine ganz andere SAche. Gut, vieles ist noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, die ganze Schalterei zb Oder eben die Lenkerhaltung. Aber es hat schon richtig Spass gemacht. Ich glaube, dieses Rad könnte ich mir kaufen  Da besteht durchaus sowas wie Suchtpotenzial.

Also geht jetzt ein MTB und ein Renner kommt 

öcsi


----------



## Tobsn (10. Juli 2006)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Oxymoron.
> Begründung: Wär alles an Deinem Rad auf schnell und effizient getrimmt, würdest Du sowas fahren:
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mal echt eine geiles Rad.  
Bin bei der letzten deutschland Tour auf dem Zeitfahrad von BMC gesessen , auch ein geiles Teil, aber fahren könnte ich damit nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht lang. 
Schnell und effizent, hab ich natürlich auf meine Trainingsstrecken bezogen. Glaub nicht, dass ich mit so einem Bike meine Feierabendrunde (schlechter Teer, enge Kurven, Steigungen >10%) schneller absolviere.

Gruß


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Oktober 2006)

als ex kurier schwöre ich auf flats... 
hier das ergebniss


----------



## WolArn (7. Oktober 2006)

Ah..., da ist der "Gerade-Lenker_Thread" ja wieder.  

Schönes Rad, @Don Trailo. 

Und weil ich auch schon Fotos von meinem "Absolte 1.0" gemacht habe, kann ich das hier ja jetzt auch mal zeigen. Habe es ja jetzt schon einige Monate, bin aber noch nicht allzuviel damit gefahren; etwas über 700km. 
Also es macht mir einen richtigen Spass, mal eben schnell mit dem Rad aus Köln heraus zu düsen. Das geht viel schneller als mit meinem trägen und schweren MTB.
Und neulich hatte ich mir vorne auch schon den ersten "Snake" (...oder wie sagt man nochmal dazu?*hm*) geholt. Aber weil ich ja für solche Pannen vorbereitet bin, hatte ich den Reifen recht schnell wieder geflickt; ein runder Flicken passt auf beide Löcher.


----------



## berol (21. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte mir das Fitnessbike Giant CRS 1.0 kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Rad und dessen Carbongabel? Leicht ist es mit ca. 11,3 kg aber wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit der Carbongabel aus, wenn man die Straße verläßt und feste Wald- oder Feldwege fährt? Wenn ich es kaufe, will ich die Mountainbikekurbel durch eine Rennradkurbel ersetzen, da mir 48 Zähne zu langsam sind.


----------



## WolArn (21. Januar 2007)

Mit so einem Fitnessrad kannst Du eh nicht wie mit einem Mountain-Bike über Stock und Stein düsen. Wald- oder Feldwege sollten wegen den schmalen Reifen schon einen festen Untergrund haben. Und die Schwachstelle ist dann da nicht die Gabel, sondern die Reifen. Mir ist der Vorderreifen schon mal duchgeschlagen, als ich auf 'nem nicht allzugut befestigten Waldweg mit Gefälle zu schnell unterwegs war; mein erster und bisher einzigster Patten.
Ich hab bei meinen Fitnessrad das 52er Blatt gegen ein 46er getauscht, denn vorne groß hinten klein fahre ich eh nie.
Das Giant CRS 1.0 hatte ich Anfangs auch ins Auge gefaßt. In schwarz und dann mit dem stark abfallenden Oberrohr sieht das klasse aus. Hab mich dann letztendlich doch für ein teureres und leichteres Fitnessbike entschieden (s.o).


----------



## berol (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Wolfgang

Eigentlich bin ich zu meinem Händler gegangen um das Fitnessrad Checker Pig Fit Pig Probe zu fahren. Das gefällt mir von der Schaltung und Übersetzung (hinten 11-25 und vorn 52/42/30) sowie dem Gewicht 10,5kg. Der Händler empfahl mir dann das Giant CRS 1.0,  weil er das häufig verkauft. Es fährt sich komfortabel durch die breiteren Reifen (ich vermute 35mm), geferderte Sattelstütze, breiteren Sattel und Carbongabel. Nur die Übersetzung vorn 48/36/28 und hinten 12-26 ist mir nicht schnell genug (in Berlin gibt es ja keine Berge), ich bin Langsamtreter. Der Händler meinte der Anbau einer Rennradkurbel wäre kein Problem. Das abfallende Oberrohr finde ich toll, denn mit Schrittlänge 89 bin ich bisher immer RH60 gefahren. Wenn man anhalten muss, macht sich das abfallende Oberrohr besser als ein waagerechtes. Specialized baut mit dem Sirrus und Globe auch solche Rahmen, da scheinen die amerikanischen Hersteller den deutschen etwas voraus zu sein. 
Bis Ende letzten Jahres bin ich ein Trekkingrad Texas Staiger mit 24-Gang SRAM Dual Drive gefahren. Die Dual Drive ist eine tolle pflegeleichte Schaltung, aber das Trekkingrad mit 16,5 kg ist mir für meine Wochenendausfahrten doch zu schwer, bin Schönwetterfahrer.
Bis zum Beginn der Radsaison lasse ich mir noch Zeit mit dem Kauf.
Dein Fuji Absolute 1.0 sieht übrigens gut aus.

Gruß


----------



## bofh (22. Januar 2007)

Amateure. 
In Berlin fährt man Fixie mit 47:17 und Rennlenker.

Been there, done that,
E.:wq​


----------



## matsch (23. Januar 2007)

So ich fahre mein 15 Jahre alten Renner auch mit geradem Lenker. In der Stadt einfach die bessere Variante  ... finde ich  






Sorry Bild ist schlecht und zu gross....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Maik420 (16. Juni 2013)

hallo, ich habe heute mein ca,1989er Giant swift auf flat bar umgebaut mit point 3finger bremshebeln. ...  die schaltung ist eine suntour accushift 2/6 auch etwa aus der zeit.... jetzt würde ich gerne auch die rahmenschaltung gegen etwas in griffnähe tauschen... hat da jemand einen rat für mich, was man da gut verwenden könnte ? .... wenn möglich in schlichter bis klassicher optik.... LG!


----------



## Bener (16. Juni 2013)

Paul thumbies?


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (16. Juni 2013)

ah cool... das ist die perfekte lÃ¶sung... mal sehen, ob ich die denn auch wohl gebraucht bekomme.... ich finde 56â¬ fÃ¼r zwei klemmen nÃ¤mlich schon ganzschÃ¶n happig... das wÃ¤ren 6 mehr, als ich fÃ¼rs ganze bike bezahlt habe


----------



## Xah88 (27. Juni 2013)

Kann einen RR Umbau nur empfehlen....schneller gehts kaum auf Arbeit, zum Bäcker oder sonst wohin. 
Einzig bei den Bremsen musste ich mich (vom MTB kommend) erst gewöhnen, im Verkehr so weit mit zu denken, dass man noch rechtzeitig zum stehen kommt.


----------



## Spacecowboy25 (2. Juli 2013)

Bike-Maik420 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe heute mein ca,1989er Giant swift auf flat bar umgebaut mit point 3finger bremshebeln. ...  die schaltung ist eine suntour accushift 2/6 auch etwa aus der zeit.... jetzt würde ich gerne auch die rahmenschaltung gegen etwas in griffnähe tauschen... hat da jemand einen rat für mich, was man da gut verwenden könnte ? .... wenn möglich in schlichter bis klassicher optik.... LG!



Ich würde mir passende Suntour Daumenschalthebel suchen. Sind ajF billiger als die Thumbies für die Du ja noch passende Lenkerendschalthebel kaufen musst.
Ich würde mal im IBC nachfragen und gleichzeitig bei eBay die Augen offen halten.


----------



## nova16 (11. Juli 2013)

@ Xah88

Sieht schön aus dein Rad, aber die Züge am Lenker willst du sicher noch kürzen?!
Ich selbst fahre ein 2010er Stevens Strada 900 welches noch etwas erleichtert wurde.

Gruß, der Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## generakmokke (23. Juli 2013)

Hatte auch kurz Ã¼berlegt auf nen mountainbikelenker zu wechseln.(wegen bremsen in der Stadt)
Kosten:
Lenker
Schaltungsamartur (dazu noch 2x8 fach, also schwer zu bekommen)
Bremshebel
Vorbau
Griffe
ich komme dabei ungefÃ¤hr bei 50-100â¬ raus.

habe mich dann aber fÃ¼r Crosser-Zusatzbremshebel entschieden- kostet nur 12â¬ (bei cicli b in kassel)
z.b.
tektro RL 726 Froglever 
dafÃ¼r muss lediglich die BremszughÃ¼lle getrennt werden und der Hebel zwischengehÃ¤ngt werden. Bringt in der Stadt sehr viel sicherheit.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Juli 2013)

Dann will ich mich auch mal "outen". Ich fahre auch ein Fitnessbike! 

Dual Pedale (SPD/Flat) und mit angepasstem Lenker (Roubaix Gel Band gewickelt). Der Rest ist ein reinrassiges Rennrad (9.3kg) mit 100% Tiagra. 
Für die Stadt perfekt und 200km Rennradtouren mit Kumpels auf echten Rennrädern sind absolut kein Problem.
Das Problem mit meinem vorherigen Allez waren immer Kopf- und Nackenschmerzen, weil die Überhöhung für mich zu groß war. Jetzt ist es ideal.
Alternative wäre höchstens ein Bike à la Roubaix, wo der Steuerkopf viel höher liegt und es auch komfortabler zu fahren ist. 
Ich muss ja nicht auf Zeit fahren, sondern Fitness Training machen. 

Eins vielleicht noch: eine Flatbar ist für längere Touren untragbar. Da kriegt man Handschmerzen/Taubheit wegen abgewinkelter Gelenke. Aber mit passenden Hörnchen und Gel Korkband ist das ganze perfekt. Meine Handstellung ist fast identisch mit der vom Rennradlenker in ruhender Position. Underbar vom Rennrad habe ich noch nie vermisst.


----------

